# Un gioco scorretto per tutti.



## Ultimo (26 Aprile 2012)

Quante storie lette qua dentro tutte uguali tutte diverse.
Ma penso alla mia ed a quelle simili alla mia, e penso al dolore che c'è stato, dolore speso per quell'educazione e crescita che ti ha portato a credere, e che ti ha portato ad essere quello che eri fino a poco tempo fa.
Poi vieni proiettato una vita che è nuova, nuova perchè la visione tutto ad un tratto è cambiata, e non si tratta di non amare più il partner, io amo sempre mia moglie, la amo per quello che era e la amo per quello che è e sarà sempre. Ma l'amore cambia! e dire questo sembrerebbe essere un controsenso per chi ha quel dolore ricevuto dal tradimento e che quindi presume un certo ragionamento su quello a cui si credeva. Forse per tantissimi casi nonostante si continua ad amare il partner, sono soltanto i figli che ti trattengono a casa, perchè quando rinasci dopo un tradimento, chi ti sta accanto è  soltanto quella persona che più ti ama ma che più ti ricorda il tradimento.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Maggio 2012)

domenica ho fatto un giro con il mio fidanzato... siamo andati in un posto, dove stavano organizzando una cosa, per conoscere un po' di più gente che a breve frequenteremo per condividere un hobby. C'erano tante persone Cla. C'erano bambini, ragazzi, adulti che per tutta la vita avranno bisogno degli altri. C'erano madri che si chiedono tutti i giorni che cosa sarà dei figli il giorno che loro non ci saranno più. Tutti i giorni, Cla, e non si dimenticano mai del tradimento che la vita ha commesso verso di loro, nonostante non se lo meritassero, che farebbero qualunque cosa per poterlo dimenticare quel tradimento. E allora che si fotta il tradimento che abbiamo subito noi, Cla, che si fotta. Abbiamo ancora tanto di cui poter essere felici che buttare tutto per il ricordo di qualcosa che non è mai stato nulla di vero è una bestemmia.
ciao fratellino


----------



## Ultimo (5 Maggio 2012)

Hai assolutamente ragione. Ma sai che anche io nei giorni passati avevo pensato di fare qualcosa di utile per la società, ma il poco tempo che ho, cioè niente, non me ne da possibilità.
Ho attraversato in questi giorni dei momenti molto brutti, ora sono passati e come accade spesso ci si sente molto più forti. Bene accetto il tutto e mi faccio presente che, la vita va sempre vissuta nel miglior modo possibile e sempre e comunque nel rispetto di quello che siamo e di chi ci circonda.


----------

